# Free Handling Gone Wild



## eyelasher (Feb 22, 2010)

This girl is gonna destroy our hobby...

Bikini Girl Loves Venomous Snake! - YouTube


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

What the **** did I just watch?
mg:


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Steve, that Russell's venom did a great job shrinking your balls for the close up bikini shots


----------



## boa master number 1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Giggity Giggity Goo


----------



## Mike1 (Feb 10, 2012)

i have no idea what i justed watched! :shock:


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Titties + Controversy = Youtube Views LOL


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I really must stop watching youtube links


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

now that was :werd::lol2:


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

I dont even.....Some peoples stupidity astounds me


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Giggity!!*


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

What... The actual **** was that?!!


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

What the actual **** was that?.. can we get a I.D on the species and is it in fact, poisonous?


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

1b3 said:


> What the actual fudk was that?.. can we get a I.D on the species and is it in fact, *poisonous*?


*Venomous


----------



## slippery (Apr 21, 2013)

lol...


----------



## RepDave (May 15, 2013)

What did i just watch...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

There was a snake in that video?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

well this beats my video of me juggle glass beakers of hydrofluoric acid whilst eating a stem of hemlock...


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you sure its a girl?


----------



## doey (Apr 23, 2011)

Crownan said:


> Are you sure its a girl?


Without probing we will never know....................


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

That one of the worst videos involving a snake i have ever seen!


----------



## witchyrachel (Jan 27, 2013)

WTF was that :eek4:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Bananas. Brilliant!


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

:blowup:


----------

